# Lantern Scene Setter Enhancer



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Just a short little vid here. I taped battery-powered votives behind the lantern part of the scene setter. Added a nice touch to the foyer (my first video post here; hope I do it right!)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice touch!


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

Very cool. You might want to just wire up some bulbs with wire to one of the flicker circuits. That way you could put them on a switch.

Great idea!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool effect!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

What a nifty idea!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice looking effect and great idea to boot.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Brilliant! What a great idea.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

how clever you are. I really like the way it brings the scene setter to life. ARe they just sitting behind it, or are the bulbs poking thru? I think it's behind but hard to tell for me. Thanks for sharing that idea.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Sweet idea. Looks great


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

great idea.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Just Whisper said:


> ARe they just sitting behind it, or are the bulbs poking thru?


Thanks everyone for all the nice comments!
They're just taped behind it. This vid was made before I added the scene setter wallpaper, which made the room even darker.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great Idea.
Looks good, I may have to try this too.
Along with the 500 other projects I am trying to start......


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. Great idea.


----------

